# nur Fehlermeldungen auf Englisch

## Tinitus

Hallo,

wie bekomme ich trotz deutscher Lokalisierungen die Fehler von Programmen und ebuilds auf Englisch ausgegeben. Habe bisher nur gefunden LC_all temporär auf Englisch umzustellen.

Ich hätte gerne eine permanente Lösung.

----------

## mvaterlaus

hi, versuch mal in der datei /etc/conf.d/02locale (erstellen, falls sie noch nicht existiert) folgende sachen zu definieren:

```

LANG=de_DE.UTF-8                   #alle LC_Variablen auf Deutsch setzen (fallback, wenn die LC_* einer sektion nicht definiert ist

LC_MESSAGES="en_US.UTF-8"  #sektion LC_MESSAGES auf english

```

wenn du dies in der oben angegebenen datei machst, änderst du die locales für jeden benutzer des systems.

----------

## Marlo

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> Ich hätte gerne eine permanente Lösung.

 

 *tux env.d # cat 02locale wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"
> 
> GDM_LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"
> ...

 

das ergibt:

 *tux env.d # locale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> LANG=de_DE.UTF-8
> 
> LC_CTYPE="de_DE.UTF-8"
> ...

 

LC_ALL darf NICHT gesetzt sein.

Grüße

Ma

----------

## Tinitus

 *Marlo wrote:*   

>  *Tinitus wrote:*   Hallo,
> 
> Ich hätte gerne eine permanente Lösung. 
> 
>  *tux env.d # cat 02locale wrote:*   
> ...

 

Hallo,

kann Dir jetzt nicht folgen. Also Dein Beispiel würde die (Fehler)Meldungen auf Englisch bringen?

Theoretisch könnte ja auch alles auf Englisch sein. Die Gui -Programme sind ja dann Deutsch unter gnome, oder?

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo habe gerade gefunden:

nano /etc/portage/bashrc 

```

export LC_ALL="C" 

export LANG="C" 

```

Nun scheint es zu klappen.

----------

## Max Steel

Wenn es nur um Portage gehen soll kannst du entweder wie Tinitus vorschlug vorgehn. oder aber LC_MESSAGE kann auch in der make.conf gesetzt werden ^^

----------

## Yamakuzure

Dieses Problem zog weite Kreise. Daher nun: *eselect news read 18 wrote:*   

> 2013-08-23-emerge-language
> 
>   Title                     Language of messages in emerge logs and output
> 
>   Author                    Andreas K. Huettel <dilfridge@gentoo.org>
> ...

 Das ist doch mal was, oder?

----------

